# Gift Pail Enclosure



## sporeworld (Jul 30, 2011)

Yet another impulse buy from Michael's that proved useful. My sub adult Marbled Mantids were starting to get decidely UN-communal, so I needed to throw them into something handy. I whipped these together from a former shopping trip and they came out kinda nice. And simple. Thought I'd share...

















They're a little too small for molting, but I'll put them somewhere bigger tonight. Temporarly housing only...


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 30, 2011)

That looks nice Mark, you did it again. You have an eye for things that would lend themselves to the hobby with some of your artistry.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks. I'm kinda glad I'm useless with power tools, otherwise I'd be building all kinds of contraptions! (And thank God I can't use a welding torch!!)

One thing I meant to do, and then forgot, was to HANG them, instead of put them on the shelf. They also stack well, since the ventilation is in the back, not the top.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome as always Bud, I think you could take some ketchup,pickles,balogna,and a banana and somehow make diner out of it!


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jul 30, 2011)

Your like the old A-Team tv show... putting together anything and everything and turning it into a pitchfork wielding,flame throwing monster tractor... or in this case a Mantis home!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 30, 2011)

Good looks! I drill holes in the top of mine, this is a fun container I have been using for awhile now! What size did you get?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 30, 2011)

Never mind, I see the two sizes, where did you get the crisscross paper?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 31, 2011)

Gift Pails Enclosures? Feel free to gift me one any time you like.  

They look like a nice size for the mantids, not to mention the ease of storage for those of you with lots of mantises would be another big plus. Sporeworld, should I ever get married I have already decided I'm going to hire you to put together some mantis centerpieces for the tables in the after party. Who wants boring old vases with flowers when they can have mantises on flowers.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 31, 2011)

Krissim Klaw said:


> ... put together some mantis centerpieces for the tables in the after party. Who wants boring old vases with flowers when they can have mantises on flowers.


Amen! That's what I keep saying!


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 31, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Never mind, I see the two sizes, where did you get the crisscross paper?


The mesh in the back I got from you (mantisplace.com). The crisscross paper from Lowes or Home Depot. It's just insulation. Here's a close-up with an L1 Idolo for scale...


----------



## RevWillie (Jul 31, 2011)

What is the best way to cut neat round holes in plastic jars? I have a hole-cutter attachment for my drill but it chips and shreds plastic.

For square holes I assume a razor blade or box cutter is best?

Thanks.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm useless with tools. Read through "Bugatorium" in the Enclosure section. She has a few Do It Yourself tips...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 31, 2011)

I do find my hole drill the best way to go, but like Mark said ck out my Bugatorium posts, it shows pictures too.


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2011)

Not bad. Kind of like a fancy version of the 32 oz insect cups. You could gain a lot of space by reducing whatever that is in the bottom. A thin layer of moss or paper towel is enough.


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Rebecca and Mark - that Bugatorium thread is a wealth of info!


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 1, 2011)

Rick said:


> Not bad. Kind of like a fancy version of the 32 oz insect cups. You could gain a lot of space by reducing whatever that is in the bottom. A thin layer of moss or paper towel is enough.


Yup! I ended up not really liking that brand of "natural" (re: smelly) bedding. It doesn't pack down well at all, and puffs back up as it dries out. But I could certainly have used less - or none.

I like moss, but I can't get comfortable with papertowels. They just look terrible after a few days. I have 3 new kinds of bedding that I'm trying this week, so I'll post results if there's anything with a WOW factor.


----------



## godschild9 (Aug 6, 2011)

Those things look really nice. What were the cylinders that you used?


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 6, 2011)

godschild9 said:


> Those things look really nice. What were the cylinders that you used?


What do you mean? What size? Kinda all of them...


----------



## godschild9 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> What do you mean? What size? Kinda all of them...


NO, I live in Germany so I do not have access to Michael's here. I read after I had submitted my question that you got the "gift pails" from Michael's. I looked into the Michaels online and could not find those. They sure look nice. When I come back to California for a visit this December, I will have to check out the Michael's there in the neighborhood.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 8, 2011)

Nothing like an international visit to shop at Michael's.




I really appreciate having one around the corner. Enjoy your stay when you visit in December.


----------



## Merc (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one who saw these and thought "Mantis enclosure!" I haven't gotten any yet but it sure is fun to see how nice they could look.  Fantastic job!


----------

